# 12 volt Lighting



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi...recently bought a 2008 Tribute, in their wisdom and to save a fiver Trigano neglected to put a light over the bed.
I would like to fix a light useing the power from the existng adjacent light fitting.

This light to have it's own switch...would someone please tell me which connections to use.

I have attatched a photo.

thanks....Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike63 said:


> Hi...recently bought a 2008 Tribute, in their wisdom and to save a fiver Trigano neglected to put a light over the bed.
> I would like to fix a light useing the power from the existng adjacent light fitting.
> 
> This light to have it's own switch...would someone please tell me which connections to use.
> ...


You just connect the wiring run to the new lamp into the red and red/white wires at the terminating crimps [ which will need cutting of and replacing].


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*12v lighting*

Instead of cutting any wires you could use some of these http://images.google.co.uk/images?s...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CB4QsAQwAw


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to disagree Codfinger, but having built three cars and used those nasty little gadgets on the first two, I can speak from experience in saying they gave far more trouble than they were worth in terms of "instant" convenience.

I won't bore the forum with details, but they have several shortcomings and are dubiously safe in my opinion. :? 

An insulated crimp connector is a much better solution in my opinion, with the wires tightly twisted together before crimping.

Just my opinion of course - others will not agree! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure thing I agree but for convenience and low wattage applicaton also bearing in mind the o/p did not sound too confident ...........................no damage done.
Chris


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike Is this the sort of thing you are looking for ?

http://www.tribby.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=151&p=660&hilit=led+lights#p660

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

Have you considered one of those stick-on LED cluster lights that you just prod to turn them on and off? They are only about three quid I think.

We were given one by a friend who had a spare but we have not used it yet. It is quite bright and claims to run forever on its batteries, and installation couldn't be much easier.

No screwholes in the wall/ceiling either. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Those stick-on LED lights are great for lighting up lockers and things and I have them all over the place, including inside the Thetford cassette locker and in the gas locker, but I am not sure that they would be suitable for a bedside lamp, especially if you read in bed for any length of time - they are also not really bright enough to read by.

P&L


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that P&L.

Haven't tried it yet as I said, so your comments are very useful.

The selection of places you have them fitted sounds like a good way to use them to their best advantage, specially in the outside lockers.  

Dave


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everybody...'gonna go with Ray's suggestion re-crimp to the existing wires.
....what could be easier ?.....when you know how...LOL

I did consider the led cluster...they have 'em in Wilkinsons but I need a lot of light to read and decided i'd like to do it right.

many thanks all.....Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike63 said:


> Thanks everybody...'gonna go with Ray's suggestion re-crimp to the existing wires.
> ....what could be easier ?.....when you know how...LOL
> 
> I did consider the led cluster...they have 'em in Wilkinsons but I need a lot of light to read and decided i'd like to do it right.
> ...


I guess you have followed those two red wires back into the locker and checked that there isn't a connecting block? just wondered. Ray


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike63 said:


> Hi...recently bought a 2008 Tribute, in their wisdom and to save a fiver Trigano neglected to put a light over the bed.
> I would like to fix a light useing the power from the existng adjacent light fitting.
> 
> This light to have it's own switch...would someone please tell me which connections to use.
> ...


Has the existing light got it's own switch built into it or does the light only come on when a remote switch is operated? Reason for asking is that if the switch is remote then the live feed to the existing lamp will not be permanently live. This means that if you link another light from it the new light will only work when the original is switched on too.


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Phil....sorry, just seen this.

Yes the existing light has it's own switch and the new light will have it's own switch too.

How does this affect my plan ? ...obviously I do not want both lights on.

cheers....Mike


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike63 said:


> Hi Phil....sorry, just seen this.
> 
> Yes the existing light has it's own switch and the new light will have it's own switch too.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Stick with plan A! If the existing light has it's own switch then that means the 2 wires coming out of the locker must be a permanent live and a neutral. If you connect to these as suggested by other posters then both lights will work independently of each other (as you want).

Don't forget to switch everything off at the main control panel when you make the connections!

Phil


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Phil...thanks for that...big help.

I'm looking for a good light, I would like the same as fitted but I've scoured the internet without luck.
...so...if you know anywhere.

cheers....Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike63 said:


> Hi Phil...thanks for that...big help.
> 
> I'm looking for a good light, I would like the same as fitted but I've scoured the internet without luck.
> ...so...if you know anywhere.
> ...


This is a good one on ebay, plenty more in the same section
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LABCRAFT-LM16...ervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item27ade13dec


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers Ray...good light that one, I fixed one of those in my last van and it went strong for 4 years....nothing else suitable on that site.
I fancy the same as I'm 'gonna connect to, it gives a really brilliant light.
Is there a company called Lux ? ..can't find one.

I will try to post a picture, see if anyone recognises it.


thanks....Mike


----------

